# Entry Level DSLR Queries



## Achuth (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everyone ,
 I am planning to buy an entry level DSLR in February ..Maximum Budget is around 30k.
I've shortlisted the following cameras
Nikon d5100[top preference]
Nikon d3200
canon 550d
[not interested in the Nikon d3100 and canon 1100d]

Also I have seen a good deal at bestpricephoto.com [D5100 @ 475$ ie around 26k] which almost seals the deal for me . 
But i am not sure about the website .. anyone here has bought cameras from this site ? need help with that .. and also suggest me if there are any alternatives.
Thank you


----------



## mastervk (Jan 7, 2013)

Both nikon 5100 and canon 550D is gud option ..

Will you be buying from US ? If you buy from US and ship to India you have to calculate custom fees also...If you are in US and buying from US them amazon has some great offers on canon 650 D..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2013)

yes mastervk is absolutely right...in US canon 650D had awesome deals in holiday season...but in India D5100 can be had for 30k and its really a good deal

importing from US is very costly and u will have to pay a custom duty of 30% + shipping ...that will be very costly.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 7, 2013)

I think Nikon 3100 and 5100 don't support auto focus with 50mm lens... which might be a draw back if you want to have a taste of that BRILLIENT


----------



## mastervk (Jan 7, 2013)

He can use 50 mm G lens .I think they will auto focus.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2013)

yes 50mm 1.8G will autofocus...also Nikon have nice 35mm1.8 in budget which becomes 50mm at crop sensor cams like D5100 ...and its costly in canon


----------



## Achuth (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks guys for all those suggestions .. I am buying from India only .the shipping is free so i should be worrying only about the customs fees right ?
but i guess i will search around for local dealerships for prices around 30k for the d5100.. 
AF is not a must for me . i am somewhat comfortable with manual focusing 
might be buying it in February..  thanks again .

NIKON D5100 If anyone is interested in buying it form US


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2013)

If somebody could bring it from US I will opt for Nikon D7000 refurbished for 786$ ...its a good deal 

Locally D5100 for 30k is nice deal


----------



## Achuth (Jan 11, 2013)

got nikon D3200 for 33k[bag+4gb card+uv filter free]
D5100's stock is over.. so had to drop that option .. anyways now i am a happy owner of the D3200 . and i am actually really happy .. very low noise even in poorly lit conditions and 24MP .. I am elated  thanks for all the suggestions [again]


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2013)

congrats ...enjoy photography


----------

